Ask HN: What podcasts do you listen to regularly? - enjoyz
======
alehul
a16z: long and sometimes overwhelming but in a positive way, with great guests
from the tech industry

FT Alphachat: my favorite finance-focused podcast with the least buzz,
covering one topic in-depth each time

Global News Podcast: daily from the BBC, great for educating yourself on world
issues that you otherwise wouldn't hear about, with lots of primary sources
and interviews

Stuff You Should Know: two super easy-to-listen-to geeks, geeking out about
various topics from ancient history to dyslexia to how things work :)

Y Combinator: solid tech podcast with top-notch guests, and more focused on
practicalities and experiences than a16z's abstract, macro-level ideas

------
quink
I will listen to every episode of:

* 99% Invisible

* Hardcore History

* Hello Internet

* No Such Thing as a Fish

* Wait Wait... Don't Tell Me

Close are Deutschlandfunk Hintergrund, Planet Money, Reply All, SRF Digital,
Echo der Zeit, Reply All, Revisionist History and The New Yorker Radio Hour.

If I have time to catch up or need to fill some time, The Moth, Making Sense,
Radiolab, Fresh Air, Ask me Another and Hello from the Magic Tavern.

~~~
wswope
Are you me? As an add-on to this, you might be interested in Martyrmade. Same
style/appeal as Hardcore History, and the latest series is shaping up to be
the best one yet.

------
agigao
Defn has been my favorite tech podcast for years.

Clojure/Functional Programming etc. Hosts: Vijay Kiran, Ray McDermott
[https://defn.io](https://defn.io)

On the other hand Entitles Opinions (about Life and Literature) is one of its
kind. Host: Robert Harrison, professor of Italian Literature at Stanford. The
podcast is aired from KZSU.
[https://entitledopinions.stanford.edu](https://entitledopinions.stanford.edu)

Other personal favorites: The Life Scientific and In Our Time by BBC, also
Intelligence Squared.

------
alx_m
\- Startups For the Rest of Us:
[https://www.startupsfortherestofus.com/](https://www.startupsfortherestofus.com/)

\- Remote Ruby: [https://www.remoteruby.net/](https://www.remoteruby.net/)

------
b3b0p
I'm down to two a week and often will re-listen to them throughout the week
and pick out different topics.

[0] The Giant Bombcast

[1] The Giant Beastcast

I use to listen to more, but I feel like their quality dropped and many have
since they jumped the Patreon Shark. I already subscribe to Giant Bomb, so I'm
not looking to pay for yet another service either. Especially when the quality
is less.

[0] [https://www.giantbomb.com/shows/giant-
bombcast/](https://www.giantbomb.com/shows/giant-bombcast/)

[1]
[https://www.giantbomb.com/shows/beastcast/](https://www.giantbomb.com/shows/beastcast/)

------
Nicksil
Skeptoid with Brian Dunning

Website: [https://skeptoid.com/](https://skeptoid.com/)

Episode guide:
[https://skeptoid.com/episode_guide.php](https://skeptoid.com/episode_guide.php)

------
BjoernKW
\- The Tim Ferriss Show

\- 99% Invisible

\- The Freelancers' Show, podcast about the consulting business: Sales,
pricing, positioning, marketing in general

\- The Allusionist, a podcast about language

\- Hanselminutes, tech podcast by Scott Hanselman

\- Software Engineering Daily

\- Adventures in Angular

\- Sales for Nerds

\- History of England

\- The Things That Made England, a somewhat quirky show about the things that
arguably define or are characteristic of England

\- Revolutions, history podcast about - as the name suggests - revolutions

\- Mythology, ancient myths as audio drama episodes

\- Echt Gebeurd, Dutch language podcast with true stories told by people who
experienced them, for brushing up on my Dutch

------
filoeleven
Where Should Ee Begin? with Esther Perel. Each episode is a real, one-shot
couples therapy session. The therapist has a deep understanding of human
behavior and a way of making the couples (and the listener!) pay careful
attention. This American Life played one as a guest episode and I immediately
sought out the rest of them.

~~~
andrei_says_
Esther Perel is incredible. Cuts through illusion and bs with empathy and
compassion.

------
serbiruss
"How I Built This with Guy Raz" on NPR

------
tmaly
Side Hustle Nation - nice focus on side gigs people do to make some extra
money

The Knowledge Project - very interesting discussions on mental models,
learning, leadership etc

Akimbo - Seth Godin podcast

Developer Tea - some good stuff to think about as developers

But Why! - cool podcast for kids, great while driving in car

------
pbwolf
\- Star Talk Radio \- Still Processing \- Stuff Your Should Know \- Stuff You
Missed in History Class \- WTF Marc Meron \- Mohr Stories

It's always good to listen to comedians. Very down to earth and go through a
lot of struggles.

------
eswat
The Collective: interviews with creatives, mostly in motion graphics, UI and
music

The Knowledge Project (Farnam Street): interviews about critical thinking and
mental models

CANADALAND: to understand how batshit crazy our socitey and politics can be up
here as well

------
hiimshort
The Film Reroll: Actors playing through movies as RPGs.

My Brother, My Brother, and Me: A (niche) comedy podcast about three brothers
answering advice questions.

Tofugu Podcast: All about learning the Japanese language, geared mostly for
beginners.

------
mikewarot
The Amp Hour Electronics Podcast - all things electronics

Business of Machining - CNC machining as a business

Cortex - CGP Grey and Myke Hurley discuss productivity

Hello Internet - CGP Grey and Brady Haran

The Joe Rogan Experience - Long form interviews, typically 3+ hours

Making Sense with Sam Harris - Talk about the meaning of life

The Unmade Podcast - Brady Haran and Tim Hinde discuss ideas for podcasts yet
unmade

------
eugeniub
My favorite dev-related podcasts are Under the Radar, Swift by Sundell, and
Swift Unwrapped. My go-to current events podcast is Citations Needed.

------
dezb
[http://soundcloud.com/dez_blanchfield](http://soundcloud.com/dez_blanchfield)

------
stayaada
I really like the A16Z podcasts. Although a bit startup'y, I like how they
bring smart people to talk about the future.

------
mbrock
EconTalk, The Partially Examined Life, Software Engineering Daily, Track
Changes, A16Z, Conversations With Tyler.

------
andrei_says_
Framelab is awesome if you’re curious about language communication political
speech

------
tzhenghao
My latest iteration:

1) a16z

2) Conversations with Tyler (the recent one with sama was really good!)

3) Venture Stories by Village Global

4) Econtalk

------
shoe_hn
Making Sense with Sam Harris.

Sam Harris is very controversial. Yet, IMHO, intellectually honest. Also, his
voice is very relaxing lol.

~~~
altairiumblue
Different opinion - I have some interest in the topics he covers but I
_cannot_ listen to someone speak with such indifference in their voice for
long periods of time. I've tried to listen to his podcast a few times and have
never been able to get past the monotone delivery.

~~~
shoe_hn
Haha! The way he talks reminds me of Noam Chomsky. Very soothing, helps me
sleep!

------
goqu
Has to be Joe Rogan.

------
dwaltrip
Mindscape with Sean Carroll. Interview format with a wide range of
accomplished guests and interesting topics -- including physics from time to
time, as the host is a physicist.

Making Sense with Sam Harris (formerly called Waking Up). He has some really
great episodes with intellectually stimulating content and guests, but
occasionally he misses the mark or gets caught up in some unnecessary
controversy. The episode summaries are very helpful for choosing which
episodes are valuable to listen to.

Meta note: I'm a huge fan of the long-interview format which gives a unique
opportunity to have these expansive discussions on complex and interesting in
the public space. I'd love to find more like the above.

------
miguelrochefort
\- Future of Coding

\- Making Sense

\- The Joe Rogan Experience

\- Tim Ferris Show

\- 80,000 hours

\- Conversations with Tyler

\- Slate Star Codex

\- The Art of Manliness

\- Stuff You Should Know

------
vidro3
In Our Time with Melvyn Bragg on BBC

------
sonofaragorn
The Indicator and Planet Money from NPR

------
arikr
Venture stories

Invest like the best

Stubborn attachments With Tyler cowen

------
skoskie
My favorite murder. End of list.

------
ElCapitanMarkla
\- How I Built This with Guy Raz

\- History on Fire

\- Dan Carlin's Hardcode History - hardly been regular lately

\- Casefile True Crime

\- Darknet Diaries - surprised I haven't seen this one mentioned more here

\- Intrigue: The Ratline - it's only a set number of episode but I just
finished it. Philippe Sands, who sounds like Alan Rickman, investigates this
senior Nazi who disappears after the war.

------
Dowwie
My favorite story format podcast is RadioLab. Their recent story, "Punchline"
deserves a Webby Award.

For economics and society, I listen to EconTalk.

Sam Harris's show (Making Sense) uses a long interview format that works
really well for his show, which explores controversial subjects.

Brian Lehrer on WNYC is my source for local NYC and NJ interests.

The other hundred podcast shows I subscribe to are occasionally listened to.

------
kull
Meekerplace

